# New Euro 5 3 litre engine query



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi guys and gals,

On our previous van (Chausson Allegro 96) after we had the cat stolen I replaced it with a stainless steel pipe (keeping the replacement cat in the garage for MOT - if needed - at present it appears that so long as the readings are within tolerance the cat does not have to be present on a diesel MOT)

HOWEVER, we have now sold the Chausson and are waiting for delivery of our new Frankia which is, I believe a Euro 5 AND has a DPF as well as a cat.

Now my query is: Can I replace the cat with a straight through ss pipe between the pre-cat and the DPF - as I do not really want to go through the rigmarole of replacing a cat (and the down pipe from the pre cat (at £110!!!)), if the cat gets nicked again?

All suggestions gratefully received.

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Euro 4 use Catalysts
Euro 5 use DPFs and cats

from February 2014 if you de-DPF your vehicle it is an instant MOT failure.

The DPF Diesel Particulate Filter is not something they are pinching off vehicles as it is catalysts they want for the precious metal internals 

Some companies can switch off the DPF fail light if they take out the DPF, it is an offence to use a vehicle modified and therefore not meeting emission control regs. ansd this would be true if de-catted

( I supply cats and dpfs :wink: )


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Cat query*

Sprinta,

Many thanks for a prompt response - perhaps I did not make it clear - I do NOT want to remove the DPF - I can see the sense in keeping that.

My beef is with the cat, which is a theft liability and (in my view and many others) not required for a diesel engine. If it was then it's presence would be required for an MOT and it is not (providing the existing exhaust readings are within spec. So I would like to replace the cat with a straight through pipe and leave the DPF in position. Any possible implications??

Bill & Patsy


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Euro5 requires a DPF and CAT, they maybe a combined unit, my supplier's info isn't up to date enough for it. Your local Fiat agent can pull up a schematic for you. However if you do de-cat it you will almost certainly pick up a warning sensor light and possibly go into limp mode.



edit

Klarius show the system as being a combined DPF & CAT.

edit again

nope I reckon the descriptions are wrong and there is a separate CAT and DPF

but don't play around with it, lightning won't strike twice


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is despite it being proved that the DPF is not a good thing on most vehicle.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

if the vehicle is running around being used 'normally' the a DPF will do the job it is designed for and remove all of the nasties

It's when little old lady uses the new car to go to the shops and back a couple of times a week, barely getting it warmed up that the problems will manifest themselves.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> if the vehicle is running around being used 'normally' the a DPF will do the job it is designed for and remove all of the nasties
> 
> It's when little old lady uses the new car to go to the shops and back a couple of times a week, barely getting it warmed up that the problems will manifest themselves.


Yes sorry I was going to say that but the phone rang and I just posted, I was also going to say it's a pity they don't make a device which doesn't swing into line until the exhaust etc is up to a working temp to actually be of use and of benefit to the environment.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

If the Frankia is a Mercedes, it may Be Euro5b or Euro VI.

Depends on spec

TM


----------

